# Help me Arcam AV888 V Onkyo PR-SC5509



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

onder:Hi all,

I am looking into the new Onkyo PR-SC5509 processor, What are onkyo's processors like for sound quality?

I have the Arcam AV888 processor and yes it's very good for both music and films but I would love to gain Audyessy XT32 hopefully pro ready  and all my inputs are digital music rips DVDs and Blu-Ray. 

Also to note that I do own the Audyessy Sub EQ for my two PC13 Ultas, may be i am mad but I just feel with all those features on the PR-SC5509 for cinema sound I would get a better experience.

Any of your thoughts on this will be appreciated


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

A friend of mine has the 5508, personally I have a TX-NR3007 and love the processing power in it. That being said, I recently heard the Marantz AV7005 and must say that if I had to choose between the Onkyo SC5509 and the AV7005 and 9 channels wasn't a concern, I would probably go with the Marantz.

http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/P...?CatId=AVSeparates&SubCatId=&ProductId=AV7005


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Dale Rasco,

I have heard this from two people now  well Denon and Marantz are one of the same now so I wonder if they share the same internals as Denon's AVP-A1HDC
My only worry is that it's not Audyssey XT32 maybe a small point but the extra resolution can go a long way.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> A friend of mine has the 5508, personally I have a TX-NR3007 and love the processing power in it. That being said, I recently heard the Marantz AV7005 and must say that if I had to choose between the Onkyo SC5509 and the AV7005 and 9 channels wasn't a concern, I would probably go with the Marantz.
> 
> http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/P...?CatId=AVSeparates&SubCatId=&ProductId=AV7005


Didnt you say you were posting a Marantz review here real soon? As a recent 3007 owner and now a Marantz owner Ill be curious if your experience and comparisons between the two brands has been the same as mine, cant wait for your review sir


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes sir! Should be posting late tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Yes sir! Should be posting late tomorrow sometime.


Well your HTS title I did not see :unbelievable: so you are a reviewer (nice)

Have you ever had the chance to listen to the Arcam AV888?


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I have owned both the Marantz AV7005 and Onkyo PR-SC5508 but I did not have them at the same time. I did have my old Onkyo 886 pre-amp to compare to the Marantz though. The Marantz is great musically and the 886 was no match for it there, were the 886 excelled was with movies which were more dynamic and exciting compared to the more laid back Marantz which to be honest sounded boring in comparison.

I wound up selling the Marantz as the difference in movies was too great and sacrificing music was OK with my busy schedule anyway. The 886 is a pre-pro I can't really listen to music with, I really dislike it's music chops that much. I picked up the 5508 and now I can finally listen to music again and movies still retain there dynamics. I have now added a Audyssey Pro kit and license for the 5508 and am happy with my choice but XT32 would have probably been enough as Pro doesn't add as much as I was expecting considering the cost. Audyssey Pro makes a bigger difference with music than it does with movies, every room and listener is different though so Pro may make a bigger difference for someone else.

One last thing I will add on the Marantz vs Onkyo comparison is that Audyssey did a much better job on my subs with the Onkyo than the Marantz or the Denon 4311 I had before that. I verified this with both my Velodyne SMS-1 and REW and got a much better graph with both Onkyo's than I did with either the Marantz or Denon, the Denon also has XT32 so that was odd. With the Onkyo's I didn't even have to touch my SMS-1, the subs were EQ'ed just right, with the Denon/Marantz I had to tame the 50hz peak that was still present after Audyssey as well as some other peaks so the SMS-1 had to be used.


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Thankyou for your respoises  I now know where I ,ll be heading


----------

